# 1998 Jetta Cigarette Lighter Problem



## seabterry (Feb 17, 2008)

I know that people have brought this issue up for the 1997 Jetta, but I can't find the "other" fuse. My radio fuse is fine and my lighter socket still won't work. I've heard about the 2nd fuse but the diagrams don't say anything about those. Where is it? And could this be the problem?


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: 1998 Jetta Cigarette Lighter Problem (seabterry)*

You have to physically drop the relay/fuse panel from under the dash to access the cigarette lighter fuse. To do this, you must pull the lower dash cover, unclip the two white (IIRC) plastic clips securing the fuse panel and pull it down.
The fuse is in an awkward position.


----------



## seabterry (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 1998 Jetta Cigarette Lighter Problem (red72914)*

I'm guessing that the fuse is the one wrapped in black tape. It's a 30A12V, but is it a Type 1, 2 or 3? I put in a type 2 and nothing has changed. What's the chances that it's the actual cigarette lighter and not a fuse. Is there a way to check that?


----------



## waldas_s (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1998 Jetta Cigarette Lighter Problem (seabterry)*

i had the same problem, changed 15 amp fuse that is right below the one wrapped in black tape and everything works fine now.


----------



## 617vDub (Jul 6, 2007)

yea, this seems to be the problem with mine. gonna try to fix it tomorrow and see what it takes.


----------



## Cjp2595 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks I have bean trying to figure out the problem for months thanks agan


----------

